# Critique Kono



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Tell me anything. She may look a little larger because of her fur. 
She is 10 months, 65lbs (shes been at this weight for 3 months) and 22ins at her withers.

I've only stacked her a couple times so she doesn't keep her head up.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't do a proper critique yet, as I'm still learning, and her long fur is throwing me off even more 
But she is beautiful!!! And I just realized I'm following you on Twitter!


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I can't do a proper critique yet, as I'm still learning, and her long fur is throwing me off even more
> But she is beautiful!!! And I just realized I'm following you on Twitter!


Haha! Thanks. Yeah I have no clue how to critique so i need help. Haha. I don't think I have a twitter for Kono but I have a instagram that i use. If its instagram whats your username?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Woops. Instagram. Not Twitter. >.> My phone uses a chirping sound to notify me of new things on Instagram so I often confuse the name xD
Kaohz is my username  My default on there is a pic of Koda stacking.

And I can say that I like the length of her tail!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

PuppyKono said:


> Tell me anything. She may look a little larger because of her fur.
> She is 10 months, 65lbs (shes been at this weight for 3 months) and 22ins at her withers.
> 
> I've only stacked her a couple times so she doesn't keep her head up.


I don't know anything about proper critiquing, but your girl is GORGEOUS! :wub:


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

that last image in the snow looks pretty dam good to me, first two not so much.

that's as good as i know - sorry.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Long stock coated female with high withers, soft topline, good length of a croup that is very steep. Very good angulation in front, but her upper arm needs to be longer. Good angulation in the rear (she is better in front than in the rear). Pasterns are a bit straight and I would like to see a tighter foot. Nice dark face that is very pretty and feminine.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

x11 said:


> that last image in the snow looks pretty dam good to me, first two not so much.
> 
> that's as good as i know - sorry.


Haha! Thanks!




GsdLoverr729 said:


> Woops. Instagram. Not Twitter. >.> My phone uses a chirping sound to notify me of new things on Instagram so I often confuse the name xD
> Kaohz is my username  My default on there is a pic of Koda stacking.
> 
> And I can say that I like the length of her tail!


Ill check your page out! Thanks!



lhczth said:


> Long stock coated female with high withers, soft topline, good length of a croup that is very steep. Very good angulation in front, but her upper arm needs to be longer. Good angulation in the rear (she is better in front than in the rear). Pasterns are a bit straight and I would like to see a tighter foot. Nice dark face that is very pretty and feminine.


Thank you! Im sorry but I don't know if high withers, soft topline, and a very steep croup is good or not... I'll try to look it up but if someone could explain that would be good c: Thank you again!


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Gsdlover91 Thanks!! C:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

High withers, long croup - good. Soft back/topline, steep croup - not so good.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

lhczth said:


> High withers, long croup - good. Soft back/topline, steep croup - not so good.


Thank you!


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh how do you know if a dog is of german or american lines. Pedigree? or looking at a dog.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Mostly pedigree. Sometimes looks can help, but not definitive in most cases.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Verivus said:


> Mostly pedigree. Sometimes looks can help, but not definitive in most cases.


OK thanks!


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Can I ask you guys what colors she has? I am trying to fill out a license registration out for her and I have Black as her main color and then red, tan and white... Would that be right?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

she is a black and tan for the registry


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

My dad says she is a black and red since her fur color looks a red and the license registration goes like

Primary color: Black
Secondary color(s): Red, tan, and white

Thats what I put since it asked all the colors. Its not an aka registration its just the counties...


----------

